# pregnant goat past due @157 days



## jdistel6 (Aug 11, 2013)

I have a ff that is 4 years old. She is overdue by 7 days. We know for sure when she was bred. She has been having some mucus coming out of her vagina and when she stands up sometimes I can see something reddish coming from her opening but then it goes right back in. She has been laying down more than usual today but I have not seen her in actual labor, i.e. no pushing , grunting etc. It is 2:30 on a Sunday. Should I call the vets after hours clinic? I hate to have a vet come in on their day off and I hate to spend the $ if this is all normal. Last year was our first with pregnant goats and all went fine so I know what labor is supposed to look like in a goat and this just seems off. I did call the vet on Friday and they said to call them back on Monday if there are no babies yet. Should I call the vet now? I don't know what was coming in ans out of her, was it a uterine prolapse, the baby? She lost her ligaments a few days ago and has pretty good size udders.
Any advice would be much appreciated


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 11, 2013)

Can you describe the reddish something in more detail?  Is it blood?  Tissue?  Goo?  If she is not laboring, and appears healthy, it might be okay to wait until tomorrow but I would definitely call as soon as they open since she bagged up and lost ligs days ago and is past due.


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 11, 2013)

x 2


----------



## babsbag (Aug 12, 2013)

It  never hurts to call the vet, but I have had goats go to 161 days. This year I thihk that all of my 6 that kidded went to 158-160. Mine are alpines, I understand that the smaller goats typically go a little earlier. 

I also have a friend that induced at 160 days only to find out that she had done the math wrong and she was early. All of the kids died. Make sure you have checked and rechecked her due date. Sometimes they don't "settle" until a  few days after breeding and that can push the date out a little farther as well. 

Personally I wouldn't  be concerned one bit at 157 days.  When mine would lay down I thought for sure an entire baby was going to pop right out of her, then she would stand up and there was no "pooch" at all. The mucous is common too as long as it isn't blood or smelly. 

I hope it goes well for you and your doe and that you get some happy healthy kids soon.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 12, 2013)

If she is eating and acting pretty  normal, things more than likely are fine.  You can get a body temp. to see if she is running a fever.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Aug 16, 2013)

Any updates on the mama...and hopefully babies?


----------



## Moonshine (Aug 17, 2013)

Whatever happened with the doe?


----------

